# For the craft beer guys



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Wondering what to try next, I have already tasted a few different ones from this season. My favorite Christmas Ale is from Breckenridge and it is simply titled Christmas Ale. Great Lakes didn't seem as good as usual, I got a six of The Brew Kettle Winter Warmer today and it is very tasty. The other favorite is Hibernation Ale from Great Divide, that is delicious. Bell's Christmas Ale is a cherry flavored ale and I just don't care for the fruit. Lump Of Coal was really good as well though not a US Ale. Tried the Honkers Christmas Ale on draft at The Tilted Kilt in North Canton the other night, it was OK but not nearly as good as the Breckinridge. My wife got me 2-6 packs of Bell's Expedition Stout and I am chillin a six for later, of course I'll never drink 6 of those at once, they are just too good to drink fast.
I'm open to suggestions, what was the winner with your taste buds.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've been rocking the Sierra Nevada Celebration ale. Good stuff if you're down with the hops.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

An interesting article. Frosted Frog sounds good.

http://www.ohio.com/lifestyle/food/beer-notes-frosted-frog-wins-christmas-beer-tasting-1.251372

My wife bought 2 cases of the GL Xmas Ale, so I need to finish that. At 7.5% ABV this year, it can pack a punch.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

nitsud said:


> I've been rocking the Sierra Nevada Celebration ale. Good stuff if you're down with the hops.


Yes - a yummy brew!


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I've had the Sam Adams and the bells Christmas ales. Both tasty, imo.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> An interesting article. Frosted Frog sounds good.
> 
> http://www.ohio.com/lifestyle/food/beer-notes-frosted-frog-wins-christmas-beer-tasting-1.251372
> 
> My wife bought 2 cases of the GL Xmas Ale, so I need to finish that. At 7.5% ABV this year, it can pack a punch.


This years batch of great lakes Christmas ale was high on alachol, reminded me of their lake Erie monster brew. Can't beat their black out stout though




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Love the hops but am in the mood for the spiced Christmas/Winter beers. I got the SN Celebration but am saving it for when the Holiday beers run out. Give them Brew Kettle beers a shot, they are from Strongsville and they make some good beers.Thirsty Dog Siberian Nights Stout is tasty, has anyone tried the 12 dogs of Christmas? I missed it with my traveling and haven't seen it around C-bus lately
As for the hoppy beers I'm waiting for the Bells Hopslam, I like to do a 50/50 mix of Hopslam and Expedition Stout, a very unique spin on black and tan.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I havent had many seasonal brews but I did just have a glass of GL christmas ale at a resturant , nice potent stuff as far as alc. content but the stuff tasted really bad , I never met a beer I didnt like until today. It could grow on me I suppose but there are so many better tasting beers I doubt I will try it again.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> I havent had many seasonal brews but I did just have a glass of GL christmas ale at a resturant , nice potent stuff as far as alc. content but the stuff tasted really bad , I never met a beer I didnt like until today. It could grow on me I suppose but there are so many better tasting beers I doubt I will try it again.


I always look forward to it but this year the batch just didn't have the flavor, if you can find it Hibernation Ale is above and beyond in flavor and you'll never know it is 8.3% ABV


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> Love the hops but am in the mood for the spiced Christmas/Winter beers. I got the SN Celebration but am saving it for when the Holiday beers run out. Give them Brew Kettle beers a shot, they are from Strongsville and they make some good beers.Thirsty Dog Siberian Nights Stout is tasty, has anyone tried the 12 dogs of Christmas? I missed it with my traveling and haven't seen it around C-bus lately
> As for the hoppy beers I'm waiting for the Bells Hopslam, I like to do a 50/50 mix of Hopslam and Expedition Stout, a very unique spin on black and tan.


12 dogs of Christmas beats out great lakes since it's more drinkable - smooth while even higher in alcohol. Holiday flavorings are toned down compared to GL with the addition of some malts in the background that GL doesn't provide. I have had one draft of GL early in the season. I think I'm working on my 4th sixer of 12 dogs.

Others: Hops - Sierra Nevada Harvest Ale (northern hemisphere wet hop ale). Only sold in 24oz bottles. Get some while you still can. Celebration ale - also awesome on tap (available now).

Darks: not a seasonal, but Dogfish Head's Indian Brown Ale has been near the top of my list when available. Think of the best parts of a porter and an IPA = malts + hops. Frosted Frog is good but too expensive for more than special occasions.

Hopslam? Mid-January can't come early enough. My local beer guy said that he will be getting some this year so I won't have to travel to Michigan to get my case.

Haven't tasted anything from the Brew Kettle yet. Looking to spend a "session" there to try the offerings. Hope the food is good.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Indigo Imp 'Winter Soul' is a new brew for the season. Higher alcohol but
smoooooth!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Steel Cranium, I'll search out a 6 pack of the 12 dogs. The Brew Kettle has bottled some of their beers(3 that I saw) I chose the Winter Warmer despite reading the label and seeing that they put orange lemon and corriander in it. I was apprehensive but wow was I surprised just like I was after reading the label on the Hellhound which was very good.
Dogfish Indian Brown is definitly one of the top brown ales, if you haven't yet tried it sample a Troegs Dopplebock, I forget the actual spelling but your beer guy will know it. If you like the Indian Brown you will really enjoy the Troegs.
I have never been to the Brew Kettle but a friend of the family from Delaware travels up that way for business and has raved about the place, I wouldn't worry about the food, he claims they have beers on tap from just about everywhere.
If you need help getting the Hopslam let me know, I am up there frequently. The 2011 Expedition Stout is available now, probably mentioned this in a previous post but was sampling at the time


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I second the 12 dogs of christmas....good stuff. If you ever get the chance to try the Brew Kettle's Dark Helmet. It is a German style black lager. 8% alcohol. 35-40 IBU. Awesome stuff. I'm brewing a batch on Monday!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you haven't tried them yet.

Bell's Two Hearted Ale- my favorite beer (need to try more Bell's is awesome) had there brown one on tap when I was in detroit it was pretty good. 
Dogfish Head 60 Minute-awesome but to expensive 
Dogfish Head 90 Minute- awesome but to expensive 

Pretty much all of reat lakes beers are awesome, xmas ale is one of my least favorite I don't even reach for it, I would rather have a commadore perry, burning river or dortunder 

I had all the seasonal brews by Sam Adams, Goose Island, Sierra Nevada Celebration isn't to bad better than the other seasonals I've had so far. I need to try Brewkettle's all of Chris's beers are good, their White Rajah is awesome a top beer period it's gained some fame outside our area.

I recently had Guinness black lager it's pretty good also had Majic Hat's black lager and it's good, BTW a good drinking berr is the Majic Hat #9, they say not quit an IPA and that perfectly describes it. I like it once in awhile.

If you guys are every down south GA, NC, AL states down there try and get your hands on some Sweetwater they are a top brewery like GL, DFH, and Bell's, they have a 420 that is awesome. 

My GoTo's are defintely Bell's Two Hearted and all the Great Lakes Beer though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Read in the Beacon Journal where Hoppin Frog(Akron area micro) has won two years in a row, a blind taste testing of Holiday brews(in Pa somewhere?) with their Christmas Ale. Tried several locations yesterday to bag some for my visitingson(who loves GLCA!) to try. Everyone who had it was out! Anyone try this yet? I think the little guys can't make enough to handle the demand(exp. when they get free adv. from the local newspaper!!)


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> If you haven't tried them yet.
> 
> Bell's Two Hearted Ale- my favorite beer (need to try more Bell's is awesome) had there brown one on tap when I was in detroit it was pretty good.
> Dogfish Head 60 Minute-awesome but to expensive
> ...


Sweetwater = delicious. Big fan of the 420 and the blueberry ale. I discovered it in Charlotte when I was done there on business trips a few winters ago. I toured the brewery when I went to visit my buddy in Hotlanta. It cost $8 bucks and you got a pint glass for "samples" which ended up being huge pours. I got a bit tipsy. Great experience. Try the Dank Tank.

I also am a huge fan of Bell's Two Hearted and the Dogfish Head Beers you mentioned. They sell a 120 minute IPA that will knock your socks off, but Ohio won't carry it because the alcohol content is too high. It's 13% or 14% or something like that. If you like IPA's, try out Founders Centennial, Three Floyds Alpha King and Short's Huma Luma Licious. All are top notch and equally as good as the Two Hearted. Dogfish also has some other great beers. Punkin ale is also one to try - it's a great fall beer.

As far as the Xmas ales goes, I love the 12 dogs of Xmas. It is one of my favorite beers period. I thought this year's batch was not nearly as good as years past but I've still managed to spend ungodly amounts of money on my hoarded reserves. A tip I just got was to put a dash of cinammon in after you pour it in a glass. Oh. My. Word. This also works for the Great Lakes Xmas Ale. Someone told me the other day that the guy who owns Thirsty Dog used to be the brewmaster for GL. I don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> 12 dogs of Christmas beats out great lakes since it's more drinkable - smooth while even higher in alcohol. Holiday flavorings are toned down compared to GL with the addition of some malts in the background that GL doesn't provide. I have had one draft of GL early in the season. I think I'm working on my 4th sixer of 12 dogs.
> 
> Others: Hops - Sierra Nevada Harvest Ale (northern hemisphere wet hop ale). Only sold in 24oz bottles. Get some while you still can. Celebration ale - also awesome on tap (available now).
> 
> ...


You'll love it Cranium. The food is really good, and the brewery is cool. I made an Irish Red one time there. Good beer.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I picked up a 6 of flounders centennial tonight as well as dog fish brown ale. I went on jamcruise music festival on a ship and drank nothing but sweetwater blue and 420 for 6 days morning till 2am everyday its awesome brew. I had most of the punkin beers out in October great lakes was actually my favorite. 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> If you haven't tried them yet.
> 
> Bell's Two Hearted Ale- my favorite beer (need to try more Bell's is awesome) had there brown one on tap when I was in detroit it was pretty good.


The IPA lovers in the Cleveland area should have a meal at Fat Heads in North Olmsted. Their headhunter IPA won a few big IPA fests. It's a good IPA for folks giving one a try since the hops aren't too aggressive. All of the IPA flavors are present, but mixed well. They also get Bells Two Hearted in a cask every once in a while. So smooth that it's dangerous - they go down real smooth.

Another good deal for the guys who like Belgian-style ales is Trader Joe's Vintage Ale. Brewed and bottled by a brewery in Quebec (Unibroue) in a bottle similar to a wine bottle. 9% (dubbel) with a cage/cork and bottle conditioned to do well when put in the cellar. All this for five bucks a bottle. I will be cracking a few 2 and 3-year old bottles on Christmas.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Breckenridge Vanilla Porter is one of my Holiday Favorites....Also Wells Banana Bread is nice for a change of taste...Cool Thread...I need to do some beer shopping I think!!!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

So does anyone else take a growler to a brewpub for refilling? I have a few from Barley's, and a few from various closed breweries like Hoster's and Miami Trail.


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

I too am a big fan of the 12 dogs. I like it better than Great Lakes. I have heard from some store owners that the master brewer who makes the thirsty dog used to be a brewer at Great Lakes. The 12 Dogs just flat out tastes better to me than the Great Lakes Xmas Ale. I would recommend giving it a try.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I like IPA's and pale ales of various brands, including my own 12 gallon batches. Also enjoy Boddington after having quite a few at Irish pub in back of NYNY casino in Vegas. It's a flavorful irish brew that foams up like Guinness in a bold yellow color.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Just finished my baking, Eggnog Cake, Pecan Pie, Butterscotch Meringue and a Double Crust Apple, all homemade all from scratch. 

Kickin' back and just took my first sip of Bell's 2011 Expedition Stout, it is fantastic, how do they get all of those different flavors to come out in one beer? I taste licorice, caramel, chocolate maybe some raisins all with a aroasted aroma and a coffee finish....this stuff is TOPS!!!
Tomorrow evening I will be opening one of the bottles from 2010 to see what has changed with age.
My work is done.....Merry Christmas to all...........


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got a 6 of Samuel Adams winter , still never had a Samuel Adams that is good.........yuck!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just grabbed some Breckenridge Xmas ale, 12 dogs Xmas, dogfish Indian brown ale, all real good plus the flounders I pa I had from yesterday I'm feeling dang good. The Breckenridge Xmas ale is probably my favorite Xmas ale I've had all season 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Great divide brewing company, Hibernation Ale


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

Had the 12 dogs - very tasty
And the Christian moerlein Christmas ale - quite a strong flavor


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried a new name for me this past week- Jingle Bell's.

It has extra strong notes of vanilla. The first sip, the vanilla really came through beautifully. Then the rest of the glass(on tap) was back to the general strong tastes of most Christmas Ales.

*Why is it that the first sip always tastes so much different from the rest of a glass of beer, and the rest of the glass all tastes the same?*
.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Ruminator
Try a Bell's Expedition Stout or a Dragonsmilk from New Holland, both expensive but every sip is a unique taste especially as the glass warms a bit, drink slowly and enjoy, the aromas are fabulous as well. Be sure to have transportation covered after sampling these as the ABV is very high.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

You see this Jeff? Should make picking the right brew a little easier

http://www.newarkadvocate.com/usatoday/article/38212355


----------



## ls1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I brewed my own xmas ale this year.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> You'll love it Cranium. The food is really good, and the brewery is cool. I made an Irish Red one time there. Good beer.


Finally made my way over there. They had 3-Floyds Alpha King on tap (IPA) so I was happy. First time I have had it on tap in Ohio. Their own red eye PA was pretty tasty as well. It was a hoppy evening - everything over 65 ibu. Food was good too.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Even though its not a holiday beer but I have recently enjoyed kentucky bourbon barrel ale. Smooth ale flavor with a smooth bourbon aftertaste. 8.19 also can't beat that.

For those who don't know what it is

It is an ale brewed and then stored in bourbon barrels so it absorbs the flavor from the wood.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll give a two thumbs up to the Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale as well. Has that great hint of vanilla flavor that bourbon has. Almost like drinking a boilermaker!! Also try Lobster Lover's Beer. Bought a 6 and knocked me on my butt.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Havent found a better brew than The Thristy Dog.. 12 dogs of Christmas ale that I like better

What you head Worm Man is correct the master brewer left GL and went to TD


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I will also give the KY BBA a thumbs up. If you like that, try the Kentucky Bourbon Barrell Stout. Same concept as the BBA, it is stored in bourbon barrels as well, only it is VERY dark. Darkest beer I have ever had. In my opinion, that stuff is even better. Only problem is that I cannot find it here in Ohio. Only had it in KY


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

buckipicker said:


> I'll give a two thumbs up to the Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale as well. Has that great hint of vanilla flavor that bourbon has. Almost like drinking a boilermaker!! Also try Lobster Lover's Beer. Bought a 6 and knocked me on my butt.


MAN, I LOVE THIS THREAD!
I was wondering if/ when Lobster Lover's would come up! 
*"buckipicker" YOU DIDN'T DRINK ALL 6!??? *
Definately MY FAVORITE beer,,, so far! Smooth & no nasty aftertaste.
Is that vanilla in the background?
Anyway, at $2.50 a throw, AND 9.5%, I can be a REAL CHEAP DRUNK! (only takes 2!)
ALL my neighbors show up when I start popping them! 

(FYI,,, Nothing beats my 3-YO Blue-Berry BRANDY!  )


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

I have found the BBA at giant eagle but not all. It comes in a 4 pack. That's how I first discovered it. I was browsing the selection and seen a 4 pack, the only 4 pack.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

HOPSLAM has arrived!!! I got my first 6 pack Tuesday at a Hopslam tasting event here in Columbus Tuesday night. 3 of them down, listening to some Mad Season, WOW this is good stuff, both beer and music!! Should be saugeye fishing but need a driver


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Got myself some Hopslam too. Too bad you have to take out a second mortgage on your house if you want to buy any quantity of the stuff. It is goooood stuff though.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.schneider-weisse.de/index.php?lang=en&tpl=brauerei.spezialitaeten.aven


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Got myself some Hopslam too. Too bad you have to take out a second mortgage on your house if you want to buy any quantity of the stuff. It is goooood stuff though.


It is pricey at $17.99 a six, I usuall buy 2 sixes of it and Expedition Stout which is the same price. The Exp. Stout can be aged indefinitely and I have some stored now. I like to open a bottle of each and mix 50/50 that is delicious. I save that event for the mushroom camp in April after the first big haul of morels.....which will be upon us soon!!


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Mt. Carmel beers, they are brewed near my house and those boys do it right. They have a winter ale out right now that is very nice, but all their brews are top notch.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a big IPA drinker so I sample and compare a lot.

My favorite IPA right now is Denver's Great Divide Titan IPA. If you're ever in Denver, be sure to check out Great Divide's tasting room. I think their entire line-up is very solid and Corkscrew Johnny's in Richfield carries most of it.

I'm also a big fan of Fatheads Headhunter IPA. Speaking of Fatheads, you can get your growlers filled there in North Olmsted. Also, Ray's Place in Kent has a great selection of beers on tap that you can take away in growlers.

Bear Republic Racer 5, Russian River Brewing's Pliny the Elder, and Southern Tier's IPA and XX IPA are quite good. Try Stone's Ruination IPA when you want to knock your tastebuds socks off!


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Ale fest next month in columbus


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

Elevator winter warmer is damn tasty too!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

For the Cleveland area folks - some cases of Hopslam just showed up at Giant Eagle in Westlake. Feb 2nd bottling batch - nice and fresh. Get 'em while they are still there...


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you're into darker beers (and who wouldn't be in the dead of winter!)

For standards of some styles of beers:

1) Milk Stout (otherwise known as sweet stout because lactose is not a fermentable sugaer) - LEFTHAND STOUT!

2) Oatmeal Stout - Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout

3) Porter - Anchor Porter, appropriate for a fishing site, eh?

4) Amber Ale - Breckenridge (they make a good vanilla porter too!)

I agree with everyone on the 12 dogs xmas ale, much better than most out there. 

Don't pass up the Goose Island beer either, they have a good quality session beer in their mild winter ale...

*Otherwise, I make all my own, but these are the ones worthy of emptying a bottle in the name of freeing up a bottle for homebrew!*


----------



## BourbonBreath (Feb 8, 2012)

Treebass227 said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned Mt. Carmel beers, they are brewed near my house and those boys do it right. They have a winter ale out right now that is very nice, but all their brews are top notch.


Never had the Carmels but maybe I'll give it a shot as my local beer dispensary stocks them...

One of my all time faves is Moose Drool from Big Sky Brewing...


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

> Never had the Carmels but maybe I'll give it a shot as my local beer dispensary stocks them...
> 
> One of my all time faves is Moose Drool from Big Sky Brewing...


Mt. Carmel brew is worth a try for sure. Are you near Cinci? I'm wondering how far they have been able to expand.

I tried Moose Drool when I was in Idaho for Thanksgiving this year. Delicious.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Who is partaking in beer week? Many events around the city, with lots of brews were normally don't see around here. Brew Kettle (strongsville) is having some interesting stouts and barrel aged offerings. Enjoyed Bell's "this one goes to 11" imperial red at Winking Lizard for the OSU game. It's like a Great Lakes Nosferatu with more hops. Heinen's stores around town are pouring samples from different breweries each day of the week, making the shopping experience fun.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Re: 

Bells Hop Slam, 

North Coast Beverage on 117th street in Cleveland/Lakewood has many cases in stock as of Thursday Jan 17th. At $17.99/six thats some pricey brew. Since Ive never tried it, I got a sixer. Im normally not greedy but thats one sixer thats mine all mine!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I had a 3Floyds Dreadnaught last night and I still like Hopslam better, the Dreadnaught was tasty don't get me wrong but at $12 for a 22 oz bottle I'd have rather invested in a 6 of Hopslam. At least I got another 3Floyds bottle to add to my collection.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Picked up a 6 of Hopslam, the 2012/13 variety is as good as always. Fried up a batch of Michigan morels I had frozen from 2012 and a jar I canned from Ohio in 2007, the Ohio ones from 2007 were the BOMB, but they all tasted good with the Hopslam. Now I am making my custom black and tan with Bell's Hopslam and Expedition Stout, I call it "Hoppy Trip" and always pair it with fried morels. Trippin on Morels n Ale, it doesn't get much better in January but April with fresh Morels and the Hoppy Trip is as good as it gets!! Enjoy Winter, Spring is Coming!!!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

shroomhunter, just curious, have you ever thought about trying to infuse some shrooms in your brew? it may be a big challenge with the deep earth flavor, but you post alot about having brews with shrooms, just a thought.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Kind of interesting watching this thread because Im from N Illinois and some of the beers you guys are talking about we cant get over here because of laws .The one that I like lately is Sprecher Winter Brew the company is known for its root beer and gourmet sodas if you order a root beer in Wisconsin it will be a Sprecher but almost all of its beers are good. A couple to avoid Goose Island has one called Bourbon Country it says its 15% but it took me the best part of a night to choke one down, then last Saturday someone gave me a Paddy Pale Ale from the Wild Onion brewing company and it might be the only beer that after the first sip I spit it out and then thought nothing could be that bad so I took another sip and then dumped the rest. I having a North-Wind Imperial Stout right now not bad might have another. If you get the chance try a Sprecher.


----------

